# Are Cookies 207 and atwola a problem?



## usckk (May 24, 2006)

Recently, I performed a system scan by using Panda Active scan. It said it found 2 spyware. Should I be worried about these two things? Also, I cannot find it on hard drive. Is it hidden?

Incident Status Location  

Spyware:Cookie/2o7 Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin Kuo\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Atwola Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin Kuo\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Service9x Not disinfected C:\drivers\printer\725\drivers\Win_XP2K\i386\dlcftime.dl_[C:\drivers\printer\725\drivers\Win_XP2K\i386\dlcftime.dll]


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The first 2 are just cookies used to track advertising display history, and can be deleted.

The second 2 look safe. They collect information about your printer and send the results as a text file to the manufacturer, possibly to keep the drivers and software up to date. The .dl_ extension means it's a compressed file containing dlcftime.dll so possibly hasn't been installed or activated yet.

As far as I can tell, there's nothing to worry about, but wait for one of the security team to reply before taking any action.

To block future cookies being created by Atwola, follow the 8 steps listed *here*.


----------



## usckk (May 24, 2006)

I cannot find it on my hard drive so I am not able to delet them. what shall I do? Or should I just not worry about it? Also, How did I get those cookies?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day usckk,

*Koala* has given you some sound advice to follow...there are some simple ways to remove 'cookies'; however, it would be best to wait for one of The Security Team members to come along and assist you, just in case there is something untoward here.

Just to reassure you, I agree with *Koala* in that there is not much to worry about here.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

To clear your cookies

Start > Settings > Control Panel > Internet Options > General tab > under Temporary files, click on Delete Cookies.


See here for more detailed info on cookies

http://www.cookiecentral.com/c_concept.htm


As both koala and chauffeur2 have said, there is nothing to worry about in this case. For general security suggestions see here

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html


----------

